# I have an interview!!! Nervous!!!!



## jgonzales_0208@yahoo.com (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi again!!!

So I have an interview tomorrow at a Dr office. Ive been on two interviews since I completed the program a month ago. This interview has me extremely on edge. I am actually interviewing for a coder position. I really do not want to ruin this opportunity. Can anyone give me any tips on the interview part... Are the Dr's suppose to ask certain questions or they ask what they want?? Will they ask about any terms? Like "What does "PPO" stands for or "what is an RA?" Will I have to take a sample coding test?? Will he ask me about codes?? 

Maybe I am thinking to much into the interview!! ANY FEED BACK WOULD BE GREATLY GREATLY APPRECIATED!!!

Thanks for reading, 
Jessica


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 23, 2012)

*How did it go?*

Sorry, but I only just saw this today (Monday Jan 23), so you've already had your interview.

Help your fellow coders with tips on what to expect in an interview.  Tell us, how did it go?

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## JudyW (Jan 24, 2012)

FTessaBartels said:


> Sorry, but I only just saw this today (Monday Jan 23), so you've already had your interview.
> 
> Help your fellow coders with tips on what to expect in an interview.  Tell us, how did it go?
> 
> F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC



Yes please let us know how it went.  I just saw this today, so like she said you have already gone.  Hope you had a  great interview.


----------

